# Rosebud returned to me. Through no fault of her own.



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh no, Bron. :smcry: How could anyone return her? Well obviously she wasn't meant to be with that family. What a cute sweetie pie she is. And so darn smart.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow what happened? I couldn't give a baby back,once they're here they're here forever....someday she's going to have a fabulous home..


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Well I'm glad she is back with you & sorry that it didn't work out for her, but she is in the best place for now!

What a clever little girl she is too! She looks so sweet, yet somehow I'm guessing she might be a little bit cheeky too!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Rosebud is very smart and so eager to learn! :wub: I'm so surprised she was returned, but, am glad she's back in your loving arms.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Aw she is such a cutie pie! I can't believe anyone would give her up-- what happened?


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

How could anyone have given Rosebud up, after having her in their home???

She is so very precious, and she's been through so much. Poor baby, abandoned twice.

Maybe she is meant to stay with you.

Sheila


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

suzimalteselover said:


> Rosebud is very smart and so eager to learn! :wub: I'm so surprised she was returned, but, am glad she's back in your loving arms.


I agree,it's sad it wasn't her furever home,but maybe it wasn't meant to be. Glad they returned her to you instead of taking her to a shelter or who knows where?


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

What a lovely video! I'm sorry her adoption didn't work out, but I know she will get the best of care in your hands until she finds the home she was meant for forever! I wish I didn't have so many rowdy little dogs of my own right now. She is absolutely precious! And a smart little one!


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

They are a lovely couple who adopted Rosebud - they had an unforeseen personal situation come up and out of fairness to Rosie they didn't think it would be a good start for her until they sorted the situation. I promised that I would wait two weeks before I started to look at other adoptive families. I appreciate that they put her first. She loves it at my house with all the other playmates... but there is only so many dogs a gal's allowed to have!!!


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

smlcm said:


> They are a lovely couple who adopted Rosebud - they had an unforeseen personal situation come up and out of fairness to Rosie they didn't think it would be a good start for her until they sorted the situation. I promised that I would wait two weeks before I started to look at other adoptive families. I appreciate that they put her first. She loves it at my house with all the other playmates... but there is only so many dogs a gal's allowed to have!!!


 
I hope they get things sorted out, and Rosebud can go back to them. It is wonderful that they put her first. Now, I can imagine it must have been hard for them to bring her back to you.

And I know it is in her best interest to remain with you, in the hopes she can go back to them.

I hate to see these babies bounced from home-to-home.

So, I am glad she is back with you, while they work things out.

Sheila


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

She is adorable!! I hope she gets situated soon.


----------

